# Rental in Mojacar



## lauralav (Jun 9, 2014)

We are looking for a 3 bedroomed furnished apartment/duplex/town house in Mojacar. Front or second line with sea views. Must be no hills to access property. Can anyone advise if they know of one. thanks


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Laura, I'm not in Mojacar at the moment. Is this a fulltime rent you want? Or is it for a set period? And from when?


----------



## lauralav (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Leper, thanks for replying, full time provided that it's suitable. from October this year.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Right Laura, Fast advice coming up. Albox is your current location and you are only a few miles from Mojacar Playa. I recommend you visit any urbanisation in Mojacar Playa that suits you; talk to whoever is there and within minutes you will be advised of what duplex/apartment/house is for rent and by whom. Within two hours I reckon you will have no problem in finding a suitable place.


----------



## lauralav (Jun 9, 2014)

*rental in Mojacar*

Thanks Leper, Have already done a recce and have a good idea which part we would like to live in. Thought maybe someone on the forum might have one to rent. Will keep looking.


----------

